# how should i take long expousre with cybershot



## jaimin100 (Jun 23, 2013)

*hello guys*

need some help today i have seen some long exposure pics.
so i want totry with cybershotdsc630.
but i dont know how should i go with it.

plzz help me that is it possible or not?

camera has p mode


----------



## nac (Jun 23, 2013)

Check with your user manual.

It may be possible with fireworks (scene mode), or in P mode set EV +2


----------

